# Need water spots off



## ManiZ (Mar 25, 2014)

MSD did the trick. I used it at 5:1 dilution (higher dilution may have worked too) and sprayed the bike down, then wiped lightly with a CF towel and rinsed it off. Worked perfectly.


----------



## SilverTE90 (Apr 5, 2005)

The previous owner of my car replaced the windshield about 5 years ago. It has terrible stubborn water stains. I've tried Stoners, clay bar, toothpaste ect, Won't touch it.. Guess I'll try the vinegar next..

DL


----------



## Rick D (Jul 15, 2014)

Silver TE90, I have been told ( NEVER TRIED IT) that brass steel wool ( I have no idea where to get it) and some Bon Ami could possibly help you.. Be careful and do a spot at a time...

Some water spots actually act like a magnifying glass in the sun and burn into your glass.. So drastic measures have to be taken....


----------



## Revelation19 (Nov 2, 2011)

I've had very good results with Chemical Guys Water Spot Remover. Works great, very strong, wear nitrile gloves and use as directed. I restored the side of my Tundra which had severe water spotting from exposure to sprinklers over a long period of time. Used a couple of sponge applicators for the whole job. Requires some elbow grease, but repeating the process on stubborn stains does the trick.


----------



## Blackjp4dr (Sep 25, 2014)

I had water spots all over my glass to the point I couldn't see at night. Not anymore! 

I used 0000 steel wool and whink rust stain remover. (Very little) enough too get glass wet. Followed up with window cleaner. 

In less than 40 minutes all my glass looks showroom ready. Saw a you tube video and thought I would give it a try. 

Cost me $10. Very happy.


----------



## Johnz3mc (Jan 5, 2005)

This 3D Eraser water spot remover is getting good reviews lately. Never used it myself, water is soft here but have a look. 
Price looks reasonable too:

http://www.3dproducts.com/eraser-only/eraser-water-spot-remover-16-oz-gel/


----------



## fondoo1287 (Jul 24, 2014)

I got great results with griots garage glass polish with a DA buffer


----------

